# End grain cutting board



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Customer wanted a large walnut end grain cutting board. Here are some pics from the build.


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Had this ex counter top that would work maybe ..... cut in half to accept my planer

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Ended up cutting the pieces to position them different for end result

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Both panels glued and planed flat

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Cross cut to 2.5 in. Flipped up so endgrain showing and also flipped every other piece around.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Router planed flat on both sides

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Sanded to 80 grit

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Texasstate (Apr 2, 2020)

Routed corners and top edge with a round over bit. 

Also made a smaller matching end grain board out of the scraps (only 1 in) I’m throwing in for the customer. 

a lot more sanding to go but I’m so happy with the results so far.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thank You! 1 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for sharing the process! I really want to make a few of these. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Apr 2, 2020)

Beautiful work. I love the fact that you repurposed the wood!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 2, 2020)

The beauty is in the board for all to see. Great job Justin.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

